# RECRUITING: Fall of the 14th Kingdom



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2008)

_Adventure Name:_ Fall of the 14th Kingdom
_DM:_ Arkhandus
_Campaign URL:_ None, all necessary information will be posted in this thread
_Level(s):_ 1st-level to start, ending level uncertain
_Region:_ The Island Kingdoms, actually the Eastern Sea and abroad
_Kingdom:_ Rinkai Tsukari, the lost 14th Kingdom, on the Rusa continent
_Date/Time:_ To be determined by the group, Sundays or Tuesdays
_Expected Duration of This Session:_ 2-4 hours each week
_Format:_ Campaign

_Adventure Plug:_
"In the early years of the thirteen kingdoms, during the Age of Gods, there was in fact a _fourteenth_ kingdom that history has since forgotten....  The kingdom in the eastern sea, upon the small Rusa continent, where outcasts and heretics built the most unusual kingdom in the world.  One that reigned only a few centuries before it collapsed in war, sinking beneath the sea when Brand himself struck down the crazed infidels.  A kingdom steeped in sin and witchery of every sort, corrupted by its pursuit of power over the western kingdoms, destroying itself through the invasion of Aerde."

"Only the gods remember this short-lived kingdom, purged from all records.  The gods, _and I_, who was there the entire time.  I, who took part in the rise and fall of the fourteenth kingdom, an orchestrator of its sublime corruption and ultimate destruction.  I, who reaped so many fallen souls from the ruins of Rinkai Tsukari, until accursed Aohalim sealed me within this stinking shrine of His Most Disgusting Benevolence."

"Now, mortal, you find yourself on this obscure little island as well, and you wonder what it is you've stumbled upon.  Behold Threzyk Nos Kyirneth, the Demon of Ruin, greatest of the Glabrezu, forever cursed to the confines of this wretched shrine by thrice-damned Aohalim.  Fear not, pathetic mortal, my power is confined to this circle.  Stay and hear this tale, perhaps even spread word of it to the lands of far-off Aerde, so that I might be freed ever so slightly from this infernal obscurity....and perhaps someday, a mortal like you will free me from this place, to gain the power I can offer to whosoever breaks this seal...."

Fall of the 14th Kingdom is a campaign for 3.5 D&D in The 13 Kingdoms, and the exact nature of the campaign is partly dependent upon the group makeup of the Player Characters.  You will either be part of the 14th Kingdom's defenders, or traitors who will aid in its downfall.  However, that is for the later parts of the campaign to determine; we start with a band of adventurers, heroes as far as the 14th Kingdom is concerned.....

_Restrictions:_ See below, in Campaign Info and Minor Houserules

_Official Participants:_
Slassz Verazzyn, LN Male Lizardfolk Blue Dragon Shaman of Naeron
Zoe Yami (Yami Zoe in Tsukari), LN Male Human Fighter 4 of Brand
Phyi (family name undisclosed), N Female Wood Elf Sorcerer 4 of Targran Lithmoor
_All approved as checked-in_


*Campaign Info*
This is a campaign for 1st-level characters, with an unknown but potentially far-reaching campaign length.  Level advancement should be reasonable; there will be XP awards for roleplay and general participation, in addition to the standard combat XP.  Characters may be of any race from the T13K Setting Guide, though living in Rinkai Tsukari of the Rusa continent, instead of the mainland or island kingdoms where those races are usually found.

The campaign will run on OpenRPG, usually in the OpenRPG Dev II server.  If that server isn't available or working well, we'll move to the Roleplay Refugees server I suppose.  One game session per week, at a day and time to be determined; most likely Sunday evenings.  Depends on the group's input.

After the campaign has started, another thread may be made for roleplay between sessions.  The DM will announce this once he's opened the Tavern thread for Fall of the 14th Kingdom.  An Out of Character (OOC) thread will be opened in News & Views later.  A copy of the T13K character sheet template will be posted immediately following this post; use it.

The standard character creation/advancement rules from the T13K Setting Guide PDF apply.  However, due to the peculiarities of this campaign, characters made for this campaign may not be viable for transfer into other T13K campaigns (since this campaign takes place in the distant past, and utilizes many supplements that are not normally 'canonical' for use in the current period of The 13 Kingdoms' timeline).  The DM can e-mail a copy of the T13K Setting Guide PDF to anyone who needs it.  Refer to Appendix III of the PDF for character creation guidelines.

Alignment may be any of the nine, but the party cannot include a paladin if any other PC is evil-aligned.  Your alignment does not determine whether or not you will eventually be a hero or a villain of the 14th Kingdom.  It is a kingdom of grey morality, and one that is both defended and brought down by forces of various alignments.

This campaign will run on the D&D 3.5 ruleset, primarily that found in the online Hypertext SRD, but also allowing some content from other, non-OGC books, such as the Player's Handbook II, Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords, Oriental Adventures, Arms & Equipment Guide, and so on.  The OA update for 3.5 from Dragon Magazine will be used for any appropriate material from Oriental Adventures (the Complete Arcane version of the Wu Jen and its spells, for example, will not be used).

Check with the DM regarding any specific material you want to use that isn't in the core rules or the T13K Setting Guide.  Some material _may_ be banned (including Frenzied Berserkers, Ur-Priests, and material from the Tome of Magic, Spell Compendium, Rules Compendium, Magic Item Compendium, or Magic of Incarnum, for example; the DM just doesn't have all this stuff and doesn't want to read pages upon pages of unfamiliar rules material just for a single character).  But it never hurts to ask, as far as other material goes (excluding what I've just mentioned as banned).

Information on Rinkai Tsukari and the specific events around the start of the campaign will be added later, I wanted to get this posted before I wound up distracted or procrastinating more on finishing the details for each part. -_-  At least the necessary character info is present.


*Minor Houserules*
There will be some houserules, implemented where necessary to maintain a loose semblance of balance, sufficient to keep everyone from getting totally outclassed by one PC or another (this applies to NPCs as well, for the players and DM alike).

1) Crusaders and Warblades receive only d8 hit dice in this campaign, instead of their normal d10 or d12 hit dice, respectively.  Crusaders do not receive Furious Counterstrike in this campaign.  This is to keep core warrior-types viable, and still leaves these two fairly strong.

2) The Fighter class now gets a bonus feat at every single level in that class, instead of just 1st, 2nd, 4th, etc.  Skill Focus and Toughness are added to the Fighter's list of bonus feat choices.  They add Listen and Spot to their list of class skills.

3) Spellcasting classes with 0-level spell slots receive bonus 0-level spell slots equal to their key spellcasting ability modifier.  This helps them be useful more often at low levels.

4) Sorcerers receive Eschew Materials as a bonus feat at 1st-level in the class.  They add Diplomacy and Gather Information to their list of class skills.

5) Druids cannot spontaneously cast Summon Nature's Ally in this campaign, and receive only d6 hit dice in this campaign instead of d8s.  They're still the second-best at almost everything, and still the best shape-shifters, scouts, and minion-wranglers.

6) Rangers do not receive Endurance, Camouflage, or Hide in Plain Sight in this campaign.  They instead gain Skill Mastery at 13th-level, as per the Rogue ability.  Also, use the 3.5 Ranger from the Player's Handbook or SRD, not Monte Cook's Ranger.

7) Ninja (from Complete Adventurer or Dragon Magazine) add their Constitution bonus or Charisma bonus, whichever is higher, to their maximum number of Ki Power uses per day, alongside their Wisdom bonus.  In addition, they receive a +2 bonus on Fortitude saves as long as they have one or more unexpended Ki Power uses, alongside the +2 to Will saves.

8) Wu Jen learn 2 additional spells for free at each level in the class (scribed freely into one of their spellbooks).  If they turn lawful in alignment, they are considered to have violated a Taboo, until they return to any nonlawful alignment.

9) Shamans add the spells Magic Fang, Greater Magic Fang, and Animal Growth to their spell list, at the same spell levels as a Druid.  Shamans may deal lethal or nonlethal damage with unarmed strikes or grapple checks, at no penalty to the attack roll or grapple check.

10) A Samurai (from Oriental Adventures) of 4th-level or higher treats his or her Ancestral Daisho as honorable, good, and lawful weapons when wielding them, for overcoming Damage Reduction.  Samurai receive d12 hit dice in this campaign instead of d10s.

11) Dragon Shamans add Diplomacy, Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (religion), and Sense Motive to their list of class skills.  Also, Dragon Shamans get double the normal bonus from their Natural Armor class feature.  Many choose Naeron or Trandim as their patron deity.

12) Duskblades get only a medium Base Attack Bonus, as per a Rogue, in this campaign.  They receive one copy of Weapon Focus at 1st-level, one copy of Improved Critical at 9th-level, and one copy of Greater Weapon Focus at 17th-level, as bonus feats, regardless of prerequisites.  However, these feats must each be applied to a weapon the Duskblade is proficient with.  When a Duskblade uses Arcane Channeling, the touch spell affects each target only once per casting, unless the spell itself normally allows otherwise.  Regardless, the touch spell is discharged after the attack action or full attack action in which it is used.

13) The Knight's Shield Block class feature applies regardless of how the Knight obtains a shield bonus to AC, but he or she must already have an armor or shield bonus to AC in order to benefit.  Test of Mettle is a supernatural, mind-affecting, compulsion, enchantment ability.  Loyal Beyond Death expends two uses of the Knight's Challenge instead of one.

14) The Intimidate skill's use in combat, to demoralize an opponent, now lasts 1 additional round per 3 ranks in the skill.

15) The Whirlwind Attack feat cannot be used to trip, disarm, grapple, sunder, overrun, or bull rush, nor to attack objects (not even if the attack form would normally allow it, such as a wolf's bite attack).

16) The Enlarge Person, Righteous Might, and Divine Power spells last only 3 rounds now, instead of 1 round per caster level.  The Expansion psionic power likewise lasts 3 rounds now, or 10 rounds if the appropriate Augmentation cost is paid.  Other spells and powers might be houseruled later if necessary to maintain some semblance of balance.

17) The White Raven Tactics maneuver no longer gives an extra turn when the affected individual has already taken their turn in the round.  The Iron Heart Surge maneuver functions only against unwanted effects that would be subject to Dispel Magic or Negate Psionics, and only against the most recent such effect afflicting the initiator each time.  The War Master's Charge maneuver provides no cumulative bonus in this campaign, and the stun effect is negated on a successful Fortitude saving throw (DC 19 + the number of allies charging with you, up to a maximum of DC 29).  The Fortitude save DC against a Swooping Dragon Strike maneuver's stun effect is 17 + your Strength modifier, instead of its normal DC.  The Martial Spirit stance has the same restriction for healing as the Crusader's Strike maneuver regarding enemies.

18) The psionic powers Crystal Shard, Hail of Crystals, and Swarm of Crystals are subject to Power Resistance, but ignore Damage Reduction since they are psionic powers, not weapons.  The psionic powers Energy Missile and Energy Stun only increase their save DC by +1 per 2 power points spent on augmenting their damage, not for every single point spent that way.  Each time you learn a psionic power that allows choosing an energy type (except Energy Conversion and Energy Adaptation, Specified), such as Energy Missile, you must choose that energy type at the time you learn the power, not each time you manifest it.  You may learn such powers multiple times, once for each energy type.  Energy Missile only affects 1 target, plus up to 1 additional target per 2 manifester levels above 1st, to a maximum of 5 targets at the 9th manifester level onward.  Empathic Transfer, Hostile only transfers up to 20 points of damage, before augmentations are factored in, and each augmentation for a greater transfer only increases the number of transferred hit points by 5, to a maximum of 60 hit points transferred.  The Astral Construct power lasts only 3 rounds at maximum (before metapsionics are factored in), and cannot be manifested again while it is still active.

19) The Soulknife class gets a full Base Attack Bonus in this campaign, as per a Fighter, but only receives d6 hit dice in this campaign instead of d10s.  I may tweak this a bit later if it turns out to be underpowered.

20) Prestige classes follow the standard T13K guidelines; each must have approval by the DM and be integrated into the world of Aerde in some reasonable manner.  So ask before using any, once we get far enough into the campaign for prestige classes to be an issue.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2008)

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet V1.2a (as revised by DM Arkhandus)
Name: 
Player: 
E-Mail: 

Race: 
Class: 
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Current DM: 
Patron God: 
Alignment: 
=================================== 
Str: 
Dex: 
Con: 
Int: 
Wis: 
Cha: 
=================================== 
HP: 
AC: 10 (+0 Dex, +0 Size, +0 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +0
Speed: 0 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +0
Rng: +0
Fort: +0
Refl: +0
Will: +0
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 

Class: 

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: 

=================================== 
Languages: 

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +0 (=0+0+0)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0)
Climb +0 (=0+0+0)
Concentration +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +0 (=0+0+0)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +0 (=0+0+0)
Hide +0 (=0+0+0)
Intimidate +0 (=0+0+0)
Jump +0 (=0+0+0)
Listen +0 (=0+0+0)
Move Silently +0 (=0+0+0)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +0 (=0+0+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +0 (=0+0+0)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Rope +0 (=0+0+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Autohypnosis +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Martial Lore +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Psicraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Psionic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 

Armor, Clothes: 

----------------------------------- 
Container: 

Contents: 


Container: 

Contents: 


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 0
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-0 lbs.
Medium: 0-0 lbs.
Heavy: 0-0 lbs.
Current: 0 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 

Pack Animal: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic 
Caster Level: 
Spells per day: 
Domains: 
Lvl 0 Spells: 
Lvl 1 Spells: 
Lvl 2 Spells: 
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells: 
Lvl 5 Spells: 
Lvl 6 Spells: 
Lvl 7 Spells: 
Lvl 8 Spells: 
Lvl 9 Spells: 
=================================== 
Psionics 
Manifester Level: 
Power Points per day: 
Lvl 1 Powers: 
Lvl 2 Powers: 
Lvl 3 Powers: 
Lvl 4 Powers: 
Lvl 5 Powers: 
Lvl 6 Powers: 
Lvl 7 Powers: 
Lvl 8 Powers: 
Lvl 9 Powers: 
=================================== 
Blade Magic 
Initiator Level: 
Active Stance: 
Readied Maneuvers: 
Number of granted Maneuvers (crusader only): 
Lvl 1 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 2 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 3 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 4 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 5 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 6 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 7 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 8 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 9 Maneuvers/Stances: 
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 

===================================
Any FEAT or Spell not in Core Rule I-III needs to have OGC description posted below:


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2008)

Placeholder for Rinkai Tsukari description.  I'll finish it soon, and it'll make it more clear why the kingdom is so bizarre and eclectic compared to the western thirteen that actually survived the Age of Gods, unlike Rinkai Tsukari, which was full of heretics, refugees, freaks, and unorthodox cults (and some genuinely decent people too, just not so many).  I'll also get around to determining the right spot in the timeline for Rinkai Tsukari to have formed and then fallen, since I wasn't quite sure at first while I looked over the timeline earlier.

As mentioned in the main post, this is meant to be fairly non-canonical, or at least something that most folks in the present-day of the kingdoms would never believe to have happened.  The point is to allow a bunch of stuff that's normally not approved for T13K, wierd stuff that the rest of Aerde either never discovered or only briefly dabbled in before abandoning it (or forcing the dabblers to flee across the ocean, founding Rinkai Tsukari).  Some of these things were secret gifts of the gods, whose followers with those gifts were wiped out during the war with Rinkai Tsukari.  Others were forbidden knowledge from the Old Ones or the chaos they were trapped in.

EDIT: Not quite finished, but here's what's done so far.  Need to split some of it up later to put in the Politics section.

*Empire of Rinkai Tsukari*
_A heretical land of conflict, diversity, instability, unusual traditions, and twisted honor._

*Empire of Rinkai Tsukari*
_Capitol:_ Shinden Tenkage
_Population:_ approx. 5,800,000 (2,000,000 Humans; 650,000 Dark Elves; 35,000 Sea Elves; 127,000 Wood Elves; 430,000 Half-Elves; 122,000 Hill Dwarves; 48,000 Mountain Dwarves; 19,000 Mud Dwarves; 75,000 Surface Gnomes; 42,000 Deep Gnomes; 216,000 Halflings; 140,000 Orcs; 215,000 Half-Orcs; 189,000 Lizardfolk; 1,000 Nagans; 2,000 Hanara; 81,000 Ogres; 33,000 Half-Ogres; 305,000 Hobgoblins; 92,000 Bugbears; 820,000 Goblins; 14,000 Centuars; 19,000 Minotaurs; 7,000 Aranea; 4,000 Doppelgangers; 70,000 Ettercaps; 26,000 Giants; 15,000 Tieflings; 1,000 Aasimar; 2,000 various others)
_Government:_ Imperial, Semi-Independant City-States
_Religions:_ All; state religion is a heretical cult with only a small following
_Imports:_ Minimal, nothing significant
_Exports:_ Minimal, nothing significant
_Alignment:_ Chaotic Neutral (Lawful Neutral government)

The only nation found on the small Rusa continent in eastern Aerde, Rinkai Tsukari is a collection of disparate prefectures and city-states ruled by the Tennokage, or Shadow-Emperor, from the capitol city-state and fortress Shinden Tenkage.  This castle lies at the center of Rusa, carved from Mount Tsukari amid the Forest of Shadows.  Local legend has it that the lone mountain dropped there from the isle of the gods after Koith was challenged by Felicitas, who joked that sure, Koith was strong, but even he couldn't throw a mountain.  Supposedly, he proceeded to do just that to prove the trickster wrong.

The holy mountain and its castle-city is forbidden to all but nobles of the Empire, and high-ranking priests.  From there, the nameless Tennokage rules with a light touch, his influence usually unnoticed as he apparently prefers to rule through fear and subtle machinations, not direct orders.  He is rarely seen or heard, and it's uncertain whether or not he's human or something else.  Meanwhile the nobles of each prefecture and city-state rule fairly independantly, so each part of the Empire is rather different and makes for an eclectic whole.  The Shadow Emperor nonetheless maintains a personal army, normally housed at the base of Mt. Tsukari, which maintains some degree of order and compliance by the noble lords.

*Life in Rinkai Tsukari*
The people of the Empire are referred to as Tsukari, and they are divided roughly into a peasant caste, the Heimin, a slave caste, the Hinin, a lesser noble caste, the Samura, and a ruling noble caste, the Kuge.  Race has little to do with caste, as there are noble families among most of the different races living in the Empire.  Life for the average citizen or slave is orderly and regimented, with a constant threat of danger.  While most cities, towns, and villages are safe most of the time, there are sporadic invasions and raids by other Tsukari prefectures or clans.  The country is in a state of constant conflict, as nobles and priests plot against their rivals and occasionally try to take over one another's land.  The Imperial Army keeps these conflicts from growing too large or lasting too long, but small skirmishes and raids occur frequently.

Thus, Rinkai Tsukari is a militant state, ruled by a warrior nobility referred to as the Kuge and the Samurai, their soldiers.  Samurai are divided into noble houses that each serve a particular family of the Kuge, and append that family's name to their own.  Though traditions founded by the Shadow Emperor imply that Samurai are supposed to follow strict codes of honor, the reality is that he does little to enforce it, although his occasional retribution against dishonorable Samurai is terrible to behold.  Every prefecture has at least one ruin that used to be the home of a Samurai family that had caught the Tennokage's merciless attention, and has been left in ruins with the corpses of the entire family still inside.

Kuge continue to plot against one another and make war, sometimes using clans of assassins or mercenaries to try and hide their involvement.  In the halls of the nobility, they forge alliances and peace treaties, but these often fall apart when a new leader arises in one Kuge family or another.  Each of their families is ruled by a patriarch or matriarch, depending on the traditions of their area, and this is mimicked by the Samurai families and some of the lesser castes.  Most individuals are born into their caste, but promotions come to those who serve well, and occasionally someone is adopted into a higher caste or enslaved by an opposing prefecture's leader, forced into the Hinin caste.  Each prefecture is governed by a Hatamato, which is simply whoever leads the noble family of that prefecture's capitol.

Priests may be born into any caste, but join the Kannushi caste upon being accepted into the priesthood.  This is the most fractured caste, since each cult, temple, or monastery has its own traditions, leadership, and politics.  They are just collectively known as Kannushi, and treated with some degree of respect by members of all other castes, and no small amount of fear or awe depending on which sect each Kannushi belongs to.  Priests are dangerous, but many are also helpful to those who treat them respectfully.  Mages are similarly regarded, and considered to be of the Tsukai caste.  Most Tsukai are independantly trained by a master that took them on as an apprentice, but a few prefectures have small, exclusive Tsukai academies.  Some are sponsored by the local Kuge family, and some are restricted to Kuge or Kuge and Samurai, while others are run by independant Tsukai in business for themselves.  Each prefecture has some laws governing magic-use within its borders, but few Kuge or Samurai are willing to personally attempt enforcement of those laws.  Nonetheless, there is always a chance that a spellcaster will be punished if they disobey the local laws on acceptable magic-use.

While magic is respected and feared by many in the Empire, the art of war is by far more commonly practiced and revered.  Every settlement in Rinkai Tsukari has at least one dojo where students can learn how to fight, though not all of these dojo are open to the public.  Samurai and Kuge families tend to have their own, exclusive dojo and martial arts styles, but peasants are allowed to train in other dojo.  Slaves are forbidden from teaching or being taught martial arts, although some already know a fighting style from before the time they were enslaved.  Most Kannushi are trained in a martial art at their monastery or temple, while Tsukai rarely bother with it.  Monks, called Budoka or Sohei depending on their affiliation (Sohei belong to recognized monasteries of priestly mercenaries, often dedicated to Brand or Beher), are very common in Rinkai Tsukari and usually belong to the Kannushi caste.  Any Kuge or Samurai who isn't a skilled warrior is liable to meet an early demise, slain in a duel or raid by other nobles, their mercenaries, or their assassins.  A few secret dojo are scattered across the Empire, where Shinobi, the professional spies and assassins of Rinkai Tsukari, train.  They are not a true caste, and are officially supposed to be executed on sight, but the Shadow Emperor has never taken any direct actions against them.

*Politics*
To be finished later.

*Religion*
To be finished later.

*Regional History*
To be finished later.

*Important Sites*
To be finished later.

*Major Geographical Features*
To be finished later.

*Plots and Rumors*
To be finished later.

*Weather and Climate*
To be finished later.

*Calendar*
Rinkai Tsukari uses the same calendar as the rest of Aerde, the founders having brought it overseas with them and thus already quite familiar with it.

*Holidays*
None.  Rinkai Tsukari has no recognized holidays, although some of the cults and temples within its borders do practice certain holidays or festivals as part of their religion.  Many farmers do, however, observe personal rites on the solstices and equinoxes, to appease any divinities that may blight their crops otherwise.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 13, 2008)

*Slassz Verazzyn, Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman (Blue)*

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet V1.2a (as revised by DM Arkhandus)
Name: Slassz Verazzyn
Player: Dragonwriter
E-Mail: dragobot999 (at) yahoo.com

Race: Lizardfolk
Class: Blue Dragon Shaman
Level: 1
ECL: +1 mod/total 2
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Current DM: Arkhandus
Patron God: Naeron
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 20
Dex: 10
Con: 16
Int: 10
Wis: 9
Cha: 14
=================================== 
HP: 13
AC: 21 (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +5 natural)
Init: +0
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +5
Rng: +0
Fort: +2+3 (base, Con)
Refl: +0
Will: +2-1 (base, Wis)
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Hold Breath, +4 racial bonus on Swim, Jump, and Balance checks

Class: Draconic Aura +1 (Auras Known: Power, Senses, Vigor [from PHII]), 

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Improved Ability (Strength), 

=================================== 
Languages: Common, Draconic

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +0 (=0+0+0)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0)
Climb +5 (=4+5-4)
Concentration +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +0 (=0+0+0)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +0 (=0+0+0)
Hide +0 (=0+0+0)
Intimidate +4 (=2+2+0)
Jump +5 (=0+5+0)
Listen +0 (=0+0+0)
Move Silently +0 (=0+0+0)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +0 (=0+0+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +0 (=0+0+0)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim +1 (=0+5-4)
Use Rope +0 (=0+0+0)

Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Spellcraft +2 (=2+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): none

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Heavy Sickle, Heavy Mace, Shortspear

Armor, Clothes: Scale Mail, Heavy Wooden Shield

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: bedroll, hempen rope (50 feet), sunrod (2), trail rations (10 days worth), waterskin, coins


Container: Belt pouch

Contents: flint and steel, whetsone


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 5
SP: 15
CP: 50
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-133 lbs.
Medium: 134-266 lbs.
Heavy: 267-400 lbs.
Current: 81.5 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions: None

===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): None

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: None

===================================
No Magic, Psionics, or Blade Magic

===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
43 year old Male Lizardfolk. 6’4”, 204 lbs.
Slassz is not remarkably large for his race, standing only 6'4" and weighing less than average at about 200 pounds. His scales are mostly black, but strangely have a set of blue patterns, forming diamonds all over his body. He keeps his scales very clean along with his teeth and small claws. He wears a suit of black lacquered scale mail, with a simple pack on his back and certain simple items within.

 Slassz carries a small variety of small, easy to use and replace weapons. Hanging at his right is a weathered looking mace, while at his left shoulder is a small spear. At his left hip is his favorite weapon, a viciously curved heavy sickle. The sickle, while it has never seen open combat, has a large number of nicks and scratches in the blade, all created intentionally by Slassz to enlarge any wounds caused by his cruel weapon.

===================================
Any FEAT or Spell not in Core Rule I-III needs to have OGC description posted below:

Feat: Increased Ability [General] (from T13K Setting Guide): 
“Through rigorous training and experience you have increased a natural ability.
	Benefit: You may add 1 point to any ability score.”


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (May 26, 2008)

How's this for a character?

Race: Half-Green Dragon Elf
Class: Ranger
Level: 1
ECL: +3 mod/total 4
XPs: 0 current/10,000 next level

Current DM: Arkhandus
Patron God: Trandim
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 22
Dex: 16
Con: 16
Int: 12
Wis: 12
Cha: 12
=================================== 
HP: 11
AC: 20 (+3 Dex, +3 Armor, +4 natural)
Init: +3
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +1
Mel: +7
Rng: +4
Fort: +5
Refl: +5
Will: +1
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Immune to Magical Sleep, acid and paralysis, +2 saves vs. Enchantment, Low Light Vision, Darkvision 60 ft., +2 to Listen, Search and Spot, Automatic Search check within 5' secret or concealed door, Breath Weapon (60' line, 6d8 acid, usable 1/day, reflex dc13), 2 claws (1d4+6), bite (1d6+3)

Class: Wild Empathy (+2 to animals), favored enemy (dragons +2), 

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Track, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (two-bladed sword), 

=================================== 
Languages: Tradespeak, Draconic, Elven, 

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Handle Animal +5 (=+4+1+0)
Hide +6 (=4+3-1)
Listen +7 (=4+1+2)
Move Silently +6 (=4+3-1)
Search +7 (=4+1+2)
Spot +7 (=4+1+2)
Survival +5 (=4+1+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): None
================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Greatsword, Longbow (with 20 arrows)
Armor, Clothes: Studded Leather armor, Travelers Outfit

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: bedroll, 2 sunrods, 10 days of trail rations, hempen rope (50 ft.),


Container: Belt pouch

Contents: flint and steel, waterskin


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 2
SP: 15
CP: 50
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-173 lbs.
Medium: 174-346 lbs.
Heavy: 347-520 lbs.
Current: 67.5 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions: None 
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): None
===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: None
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
Irthos is 5'5" and weighs 118 pounds. He has green scales and a dragon-like ridge running down his his head and back, in the same appearance of a green dragon. He has a bony spur at his elbow, shaped almost like a claw. His eyes are a menacing yellow, tinted and tainted by his blood. He constantly smells of chlorine gas, though the scent is light. His teeth are unusually long and seem preturnaturally sharp. His vicious claws are 3 inches long, curved and constantly sharp, meant for the tearing of flesh. He wears a torn and stained suit of studded leather and a large, dark colored cloak with a deep hood as well and a plain set of leather gloves.
A huge sword hangs from his belt, of good make, though it has seen obvious use. A longbow hangs at his shoulder, and it seems weather-beaten. He gives the figure of someone who has seen much, but is also searching for something.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 26, 2008)

A few things to note regarding Irthos at first glance:

1) As a half-dragon, he naturally possesses the alignment of his dragon parent, and green dragons are Lawful Evil by nature, so Irthos would be Lawful Evil, not Chaotic Neutral.  Green dragons are exceptionally violent, controlling, and territorial; also, they especially enjoy eating Elves.  I don't think they'd ever mate with an Elf.

Choose a different dragon type if you want him to be a different alignment (closest would be copper or brass dragons, which are Chaotic Good, or black, red, or white dragons, which are Chaotic Evil).  There are no standard true dragons that are chaotic neutral.  I'm not sure if there's any explanation for a half-green dragon Elf that would make sense....

2) Venerating Trandim is odd for a half-chromatic dragon, though I could understand it if he's especially disgusted at his chromatic-dragon heritage and wants to destroy the chromatics.  Otherwise I don't think it'd make sense, as long as he's half-chromatic rather than half-metallic.  Also, it'd put him rather seriously at odds with the dragon shaman of Naeron, I think.  Not necessarily something that needs to be changed, but considered.

3) Don't forget to list the half-dragon natural weapons among racial traits; 2 claws for 1d4 damage + Strength bonus and 1 secondary bite (-5 to its attack roll) for 1d6 damage plus half Strength bonus (rounded down).  Also, list the Reflex DC for your breath weapon, which would be 13 (10 + Constitution modifier, since he has no racial hit dice).

4) You forgot to put the racial skill modifiers in, except among the racial traits; add the +2 for Listen, Search, and Spot to where you have the skills listed with their ranks and other modifiers.

5) You get a free starting outfit, such as an explorer's outfit or traveler's outfit.  Just for reference.  Cuz yknow.  Irthos _probably_ doesn't run around naked but for his leather armor.  

6) Since half-dragons are exceedingly powerful for a 1st-level character, would you mind if I spread out the half-dragon benefits and ECL adjustment over his first few levels, rather than getting all of it at once?

Say, start out with a +1 ECL adjustment, Dragon type, breath weapon (but 2d8 damage to start with), natural weapons, dragon immunities, vision benefits, +2 natural armor, and +2 Intelligence.  Once he gets his 2nd class level, he'd get the 2nd point of ECL adjustment too, another +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, +2d8 breath weapon damage, and +1 natural armor.  At the 3rd class level he'd pick up the 3rd point of ECL adjustment, another +4 Strength, +2 Charisma, +2d8 breath weapon damage, and +1 natural armor.

This would reduce his 1st-level HP and breath weapon DC by 1 point, until he hits 2nd-level.  But it would mean he hits 2nd-level much sooner (at the time the rest of the party hits 3rd, leaving him only slightly behind in HP, feats, and skill points, but ahead in offense and physical power).  And reaches 3rd-level somewhat sooner than normal.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 26, 2008)

Actually (about your point #6), there is a Variant in Races of the Dragon called Half-Dragon/Draconic Racial Class. It allows you to "spend" class levels to get the benefits of those templates. Start as Ranger 1/Racial 1. Racial 2 gets you full Draconic template, but no Ranger bonus. Take Racial 3 and 4, then you're a half-dragon. Could be like his dragon blood truly awakening since he's reached adulthood...


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (May 26, 2008)

While your points concerning Irthos' allignment are good, I have a good explanation as well. Here's his history. Hope you find it helpful!

Irthos Siannodel is a half-dragon elf whose father is a tyrranical green dragon. Seeing this, Irthos' mother fled with him to escape his fathers' evil. She spent years in hiding when Irthos's father, Dimithkarjic  found them. Irthos escaped without being harmed. His mother fell behind and was killed for treachery. Irthos fled his lands and found refuge in a hut on the border of the forest. Inside was an elven warrior who knew his mother. He was also a Siannodel. His name was Fernos. For years, Fernos trained Irthos and tempered his hatred of his father, turning him into the ultimate green-dragon hunter. Fed by the thought of revenge at his father, Irthos surprised even himself at how hard he trained. One night, however, when everything seemed to be looking up, Irthos was awakened by Fernos, who told him that the hut was under siege. As they made their escape, Irthos could barely make out the sillhouettes of orcs dancing in the flames.

After fleeing the orcs, Dimithkarjic found them by chance during a hunt. He recaptured Irthos and killed Fernos. After bringing him back to the forest, Irthos' father gave him the chance to join him, but Irthos refused and escaped his fathers' wrath. He lived for years in hiding, traveling from town to town, with only the thought of revenge keeping him alive. While praying for the support of the legendary metallic dragons, Irthos realized how foolish this was. He was part green dragon, and it would take a miracle to persuade them into helping him. So, abondoning his feeble hope, he lived for years as a loner, praying that by some chance he would be given the chance he deserved to kill his father...


I am willing to change the dragon color, preferably to black. In fact, now that I think about it, I think I would prefer that. I hope you are willing to relax the allignment problem because I really worked hard on his history.
As for the character sheet things I was missing, I edited them into my last post.
And finally, as for the spreading out, I think that's fine.
As to the whole killing his father thing, I hope you give us the chance when our team is ready...


----------



## Arkhandus (May 27, 2008)

Dragonwriter - Eh, I don't have RotD so I'm not familiar with that option, but it's to be expected that they'd have it.  Nonetheless, I prefer my solution; it doesn't cost him an extra level (half-dragon is ECL+3, not +4), though he doesn't get any HP/BAB/etc. from the ECL "levels".

Aramil - I suppose I can relax the alignment of the half-dragon template a little, but he'll still be LN or CN with evil tendencies, just not quite Evil alignment.  Even the rare exception to the rule has trouble fighting its inherantly vicious nature; he may have been raised well enough to believe that his inherent sadism and ill temperment are wrong and should be resisted, but he'll still have a cruel, violent streak.

Black dragon is better at least since it's close to his stated alignment, and at least isn't quite as terribly unlikely (read: antithetical) to mating with an elf.

Slaying a dragon is certainly something the adventurers may do later.  It was, after all, something we did in the For More Than Glory campaign while I was DMing it for a few months at one point.


----------



## Memnus (May 28, 2008)

FWIW, Firehorse has set a precedent in FMTG for dragon alignments to be considered "usually" instead of "always".  Zerash has not become any more evil (that I've noticed) since becoming officially part-green, and Xinthraxis may not grow up to be your typical white dragon if Z teaches him well.

Anyway, the character I'm getting ready to decant.  He departed a bit from my original thoughts, but that's why I think of growing characters instead of building.

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet V1.2a (as revised by DM Arkhandus)
Name: Shin Fusin Daisu
Player: Memnus
E-Mail: $(PLAYER_NAME) (at) gmail.com

Race: Halfling
Class: Gestalt rogue/cleric
Level: 1
ECL: +1 mod/total 2
XPs: 0 current/3000 next level

Current DM: Arkhandus
Patron God: Lunakav
Alignment: CN
===================================
Str: 10
Dex: 16
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 16 +/- 0
Cha:10
===================================
HP: 9
AC: 16 (+3 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +3
Speed: 20 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +1
Rng: +4
Fort: +4
Refl: +6
Will: +6
===================================
Special Abilities
Race:
Small size
+2 racial bonus to climb, listen, jump, move silently
+1 racial bonus to all saves
+2 morale to saves versus fear
+1 to hit with thrown weapons and slings

Class: Gestalt: Gains the benefits of both classes equally, including higher saves, hit dice, and attack bonus.

Rogue:
Proficient with simple weapons, hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, short sword, light armor
Sneak attack: 1d6
Trapfinding: Can use Search to find traps with DC more than 20

Cleric:
Proficient with all simple weapons, all armor, shields
Favored weapon: Staff
Aura of chaos: appears under Detect chaos
Madness domain: Insanity score of half caster level is added to Wisdom for spellcasting purposes, subtracted for all others. Once per day, may act with Clarity of True Madness, and score is added instead of subtracted for one Wisdom-related roll.
Chaos domain: Cast chaos spells at +1 caster level
Spontaneous casting: Healing
Turn undead

Other:

===================================
Feats:
Point Blank Shot

===================================
Languages:
Tradespeak
Tsukari (or whatever is local)
Kinrisari
(There's not really a halfling racial language...)

===================================
Skills
(Only trained skills listed): +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Bluff +2 (=2+0+0)
Climb +4 (=2+0+2)
Concentration +5 (=4+1+0)
Gather Information +2 (=2+0+0)
Hide +11 (=4+3+4)
Jump +4 (=2+0+2)
Listen +7 (=2+3+2)
Move Silently +9 (=4+3+2)
Search +6 (=4+2+0)
Spot +5 (=2+3+0)

Disable Device +6 (=4+2+0)
Open Lock +7 (=4+3+0)
Tumble +7 (=4+3+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):

===================================
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Quarterstaff, throwing daggers (8), shortbow (20 arrows)

Armor, Clothes:
Leather armor, traveler's outfit

Other important things:
Holy symbol: carved out of stone, worn around left wrist
Thieves' tools (standard)

-----------------------------------
Container: Backpack
Contents: tools, bedroll, blanket, the usual useful stuff that I haven't bothered to do details on


Container: Quiver
Contents: arrows of course


------------------------------                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            -----
Money
PP: 0
GP: 23
SP: 19
CP: 24
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-24 lbs.
Medium: 25-42 lbs.
Heavy: 43-75 lbs.
Current: ~22 lbs.
===================================
Magic
Caster Level: 1 (2 on chaos spells)
Spells per day: 3/1 (6/3 incl. bonus and domain)
Domains: Madness, Chaos
Lvl 0 Spells: Inflict minor wounds x2, light, purify food and drink x2, create water
Lvl 1 Spells: Lesser confusion, inflict light wounds, magic stone
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):

Daisu obviously doesn't tend to think or care that anybody sees him, even when he's not actively trying to be seen. His cloak is tattered and dirty, his hair is matted and tangled under his broad hat, and his trousers are rumpled and uneven.  He walks with a rough-hewn staff, though he doesn't put any weight on it; he also has a short bow and quiver of arrows attached to his backpack.  His face is smooth and unremarkable, entirely forgettable.

Male, 27 years, 3'1", 27#

===================================
Any FEAT or Spell not in Core Rule I-III needs to have OGC description posted below:

Madness domain spells (domain power is listed under class abilities):

1. Lesser Confusion

2. Touch of Madness
Components: 	 V, S
Casting time: 	One action
Range: 	Touch
Targets, Effect, or Area: 	Creature touched
Duration: 	1 round/level
Saving Throw: 	Will negates
Spell Resistance: 	Yes

The caster may daze one living creature by making a successful touch attack. If the target creature does not make a successful Will save, its mind is clouded and it takes no action for 1 round per caster level. The dazed subject is not stunned (so attackers get no special advantage against it), but it can’t move, cast spells, use mental abilities, and so on. 

3. Rage

4. Confusion

5. Bolts of Bedevilment
Components: 	 V, S
Casting time: 	One action
Range: 	Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets, Effect, or Area: 	Ray
Duration: 	1 round/level
Saving Throw: 	Will negates
Spell Resistance: 	Yes

This spell grants the caster the ability to make one ray attack per round. The ray dazes one living creature, clouding its mind so that it takes no action for 1d3 rounds. The creature is not stunned (so attackers get no special advantage against it), but it can’t move, cast spells, use mental abilities, and so on. 

6. Phantasmal Killer

7. Insanity

8. Maddening Scream
Components: 	 V
Casting time: 	One action
Range: 	Touch
Targets, Effect, or Area: 	Living creature touched
Duration: 	1d4+1 rounds
Saving Throw: 	None
Spell Resistance: 	Yes

The subject cannot keep him or herself from behaving as though completely mad. This spell makes it impossible for the victim to do anything other than race about caterwauling.

The effect worsens the Armor Class of the creature by 4, makes Reflex saving throws impossible except on a roll of 20, and makes it impossible to use a shield. 

9. Weird


----------



## Sayokojen (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I'm available late in the evenings EST. Is there a firm idea of when the game will be held?

You can email me at sayokojen at aim dot com.

Thanks!


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 29, 2008)

Here, I can send it too. (If you followed the link from the WotC forums, I was the OP for that.) If you see something from dragobot999@yahoo.com, don't delete it.

Also, Arkhandus, I have gotten some people interested from the WotC who have created and posted characters there. I am working on getting them to come and post them over here, but if you could go here(http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=1030884), would you mind taking a look at their PC sheets?


----------



## Bardic_Necro_Nitsuj (May 29, 2008)

Race: Human
Class: Bard
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Current DM: Arkhandus
Patron God: Naeron
Alignment: TN
=================================== 
Str: 11
Dex: 17+3
Con: 13+1
Int: 10
Wis: 13+1
Cha: 15+2
=================================== 
HP: 5
AC: 16 (+3 Dex, +0 Size, +2 Armor, +1 Shield)
Init: +3
Speed: 20 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +0
Rng: +3
Fort: +0
Refl: +5
Will: +2
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 

Class: bardic music, bardic knowledge

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

=================================== 
Languages: Common

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +3 (=0+3+0)
Bluff +2 (=0+2+0)
Climb +0 (=0+0+0)
Concentration +1 (=0+1+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +2 (=0+2+0)
Disguise +2 (=0+2+0)
Escape Artist +3 (=0+3+0)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +2 (=0+2+0)
Heal +1 (=0+1+0)
Hide +7 (=4+3+0)
Intimidate +2 (=0+2+0)
Jump +0 (=0+0+0)
Listen +1 (=0+1+0)
Move Silently +7 (=4+3+0)
Perform (vocals) +6 (=4+2+0)
Profession (Untrained) +1 (=0+1+0)
Ride +3 (=0+3+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +1 (=0+1+0)
Spot +0 (=0+1+0)
Survival +1 (=0+1+0)
Swim +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Rope +3 (=0+3+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Autohypnosis +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Martial Lore +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +7 (=4+3+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Psicraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +7 (=4+3+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Psionic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Longsword, Shortbow

Armor, Clothes: Explorer’s outfit, leather armor, buckler

----------------------------------- 
Container: Quiver

Contents: 40 arrows


Container: Backpack

Contents: bedroll, ink, inkpen, paper (sheet)

----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 28
SP: 4
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-38 lbs.
Medium: 39-76 lbs.
Heavy: 77-115 lbs.
Current: 49 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 

----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 

===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): 


===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 

===================================
Magic 
Caster Level: 1
Spells per day: 2
Domains: 
Lvl 0 Spells: _detect magic, open/close, daze, read magic_
Lvl 1 Spells: 
Lvl 2 Spells: 
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells: 
Lvl 5 Spells: 
Lvl 6 Spells: 
Lvl 7 Spells: 
Lvl 8 Spells: 
Lvl 9 Spells: 
=================================== 
Psionics 

=================================== 
Blade Magic 

=================================== 
Description 
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5’11
Weight: 135 lbs.
Eyes: Light Green
Hair: Dirty Blonde
Aliases:
Titles:
Description: (Head) He has smooth short dirty blonde hair. He keeps it clean and it is kept up most of the time. Usually brushed or combed in a fashion to make him have a straight line going across his forehead. He has almond shaped light green eyes. He has a slgiht lazy eye, which is his left eye. It is barely visilbe unless one was to look at it closely. He has rich and flawless cream colored skin color, and has a divine and handsome facial complexion. (Body) He has a toned body, much resembling a adolescent body of a human that works out every day. He has a lithe frame, which doesn’t match the broad shoulders that cause his arms to part from his chest further from normal humanoids. This offers a little more flexibility though. He has strong legs, which give him the strength to burst into a high rate of speed for a noraml amount of time. (Clothing) He wears a leather tank-top like shirt, tan in color, that hides toned chest and abs bgehind the somewhat bulky piece of clothing. He has a single black leather glove, that is cut off at the phalanges, and extends to his elbow. The vambrace-type glove is wore tightly on his left arm. He wears loose black cloth-materialed slacks, which are cuffed into the heavy leather boots at the pants leg end. They are tight at the waist, allowing him free mobility without the worry that they will slide off. A onyx colored cloak conceals the majority of the clothing underneath it. (Weapons) He has a shortbow which is designed with his family crest, which resembles cross with four long rectangles giving a three-dimensional angle on the right angles of the cross. The crest in the center of the front of the onyx colored bow. The bow is made of a rare wood called Eram, a bark from a tree that is rare around his hometown. A design that resembles a looping tribal design covers the bow, with a crimson line in the center of the path, that shows up in the bows pure black appearance. (Armor) Once he is inside his leather armor, he has a more striking appearance. It is basically a typical leather-made armor, with the smooth texture hardened to prevent certain attacks from harming his flesh. The breastplate and shoulder protectors have been stiffened further than the other parts fo the armor, but the rest is more flexible so he can use his agile prefered fighting style.
Personality: He is a joke-cracking individual that usually gets himself in trouble. He can get a grip of himself at serious times, which he considers doing once he is either trying to stay quiet, or either fighting something he knows that can destroy the entire party. He becomes quite the romatic around the ladies, however, using his singing abilities to his advantage, using both his flawless appearance and his angelic voice to make them “fall under his spell”. No, he doesn’t use the bardic music against them, but just uses typical singing skills. He likes the music style that focuses on nature. He also likes the outdoors more than the dangerous life inside a bustling city. He enjoys breaking out into song during his free time, or exploring his encampment for something to write a song about. He has been known to break out into song during combat with weaker oppoenents, such as kobolds or a single goblin, songs that say things like “We gonna cut you up to shreds, put them in a bag, and then sell them to a hag.” He only wants one thing out of life, and that is to write a song about one of his most inspirational moments that will be used for countless generations as a folksong or something similar. He wouldn’t mind becoming a famous adventurer gone songwrite, but that is just a minor dream of him, and he doesn’t care if it becomes reality or not. He is terrified of heights, and would rather combat a group of undead faster than crawl up a cliff. He will fly into a rage if two things happen. One, if a defenseless woman is harmed, or a innocent animal that is not threatening human life is hurt as well.
Background:  Jaide decided to travel the world in a inspiration driven journey to find something to write an epic song that he hopes wil be carried on for generations. Through his journey through an enchanted forest that constantly moves because the forest is made up of mostly treants, he sat down to rest. He sang a song that his famous mother had song right before the attack on the town they lived in took her life, which attracted a pegasus to his side. He continued singing as the pegasus began to aly down beside him as if it was already his. He had a niche to understand animal feelings, and he based most of his songs around the animals of the world. He befriended the pegasus eventually after a few days of it following it for some strange reason. (Traveled for a few days, blah blah blah.) A turn of fate, however, caused the pegasus to be captured by a group of people that enslaved fantasy creatures to a life of performing for a crowd. They had knocked out my bard, and took the pegasus with them. So now he adventures for two reasons. To find the inspirational moment that he will write his song, and to hopefully save the pegasus before it is to late.

Okay. I am going to avoid potential question before hand.
1.) I am new to D&D, and this will be my first game.
2.) I do not know how to use the 32 point system, since I do nto own the DMG, and I am not going to buy any other books until 4E comes out.
3.) The background is a "blueprint". I will email you the full version.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 29, 2008)

Boy, oh boy. I am going to be in a chaos-centric party...


----------



## Sayokojen (May 30, 2008)

Name: Alyssa 
Player: Sayokojen
E-Mail: sayokojen at aim dot com

Race: Human
Class: Sorceress
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Current DM: 
Patron God: Urvon
Alignment: CG
=================================== 
Str: 10
Dex: 16
Con: 12
Int: 12
Wis: 10
Cha: 16
=================================== 
HP: 5
AC: 13 (+3 Dex, +0 Size, +0 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +3
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +0
Rng: +3
Fort: +3 (0 Base + 1 Con +2 from familiar)
Refl: +3 (0 Base + 3 Dex)
Will: +2 (2 Base + 0 Wis)
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 

Class: Familiar - Fair skinned rat named "Pinky"

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Eschew Materials (free as per houserule), Combat casting, Spell focus enchantments

=================================== 
Languages: Common, Vweogyn
=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +0 (=0+0+0)
Bluff +5 (=2+3+0)
Climb +0 (=0+0+0)
Concentration +5 (=4+1+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +7 (=4+3+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +0 (=0+0+0)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +5 (=2+3+0)
Heal +0 (=0+0+0)
Hide +0 (=0+0+0)
Intimidate +0 (=0+0+0)
Jump +0 (=0+0+0)
Listen +0 (=0+0+0)
Move Silently +0 (=0+0+0)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +0 (=0+0+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +0 (=0+0+0)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Rope +0 (=0+0+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Autohypnosis +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Martial Lore +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Psicraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +5 (=4+1+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Psionic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Shortspear, Light crossbow, 10 bolts

Armor, Clothes: Backpack, bedroll, waterskin, spell component pouch, flint and steel, hooded lantern, 5 pints oil, 1 day trail rations, sack

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: Bedroll, oil, lantern, waterskin, flint and steel.


Container: 

Contents: 


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 8
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-33 lbs.
Medium: 34-66 lbs.
Heavy: 67-100 lbs.
Current: 29 lbs. (10 if backpack dropped)
===================================
Animals and Companions 

Pack Animal: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): 
Name: Pinky	Race: Rat	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic 
Caster Level: 1
Spells per day: 8 (5 + 3 bonus) 0 level, 4 (3+1 bonus) 1st level
Domains: 
Lvl 0 Spells: Detect magic, Read magic, Light, Mage hand.
Lvl 1 Spells: Magic missile, sleep
Lvl 2 Spells: 
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells: 
Lvl 5 Spells: 
Lvl 6 Spells: 
Lvl 7 Spells: 
Lvl 8 Spells: 
Lvl 9 Spells: 
=================================== 
Psionics 
Manifester Level: 
Power Points per day: 
Lvl 1 Powers: 
Lvl 2 Powers: 
Lvl 3 Powers: 
Lvl 4 Powers: 
Lvl 5 Powers: 
Lvl 6 Powers: 
Lvl 7 Powers: 
Lvl 8 Powers: 
Lvl 9 Powers: 
=================================== 
Blade Magic 
Initiator Level: 
Active Stance: 
Readied Maneuvers: 
Number of granted Maneuvers (crusader only): 
Lvl 1 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 2 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 3 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 4 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 5 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 6 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 7 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 8 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 9 Maneuvers/Stances: 
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
21 year old, female, 5'4", 110 lbs with brown eyes, medium length wavy auburn hair and olive tanned skin. Usually dressed in a fashionable yet comfortable riding dress of some quality, often covered with a sturdy travel robe. Slightly above average looking at first glance, a closer look reveals something more mysterious and intriguing from the smile on her face and the depth of her eyes.

Born to a minor noble family of some means, Alyssa has always had dreams of greater things and recurrent visions of dragons. While posessing the charm necessary to function in court, her aspirations exceeded her immediate surroundings, driving her to seek out greater adventures.
===================================


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2008)

Welcome!  I'll look over these and whatnot later tonight, and check the WotC forum part then as well.  I'll be working on an update to the campaign info as well.

So far, it looks like the campaign will run on Sunday evenings, but I'm not sure what time.


----------



## Sayokojen (May 30, 2008)

Sunday evenings are usually cool for me.


----------



## Rythlas (May 30, 2008)

Name:  Regdar
Player: Garrett(Rythlas)
E-Mail: Porkysnail@gmail.com

Race: Human
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Current DM:
Patron God: Brand
Alignment: Lawful Nutural
===================================
Str: 16+3
Dex: 14+2
Con: 14+2
Int: 14+2
Wis: 12+1
Cha: 8-1
===================================
HP: 12
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +0 Size, +4 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +2
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +1
Mel: +4
Rng: +2
Fort: +4
Refl: +2
Will: +1
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: 

Class:

Other:

===================================
Feats: Weapon Focus(Greatsword), Power Attack, Combat Expertise.

===================================
Languages: Common, Elven, Gnomish

===================================
Skills
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +0 (=0+0+0)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0)
Climb +7 (=4+3+0)
Concentration +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +0 (=0+0+0)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +0 (=0+0+0)
Hide +0 (=0+0+0)
Intimidate +3 (=4+(-1)+0)
Jump +7 (=4+3+0)
Listen +0 (=0+0+0)
Move Silently +0 (=0+0+0)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +3 (=2+1+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +0 (=0+0+0)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim +7 (=4+3+0)
Use Rope +0 (=0+0+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Autohypnosis +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +1 (=2+(-1)+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Martial Lore +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Psicraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Psionic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):

===================================
Other Equipment: Waterskin, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Quiver+20 Arrows
Weapons: Greatsword and Shortbow

Armor, Clothes: Scale Mail

-----------------------------------
Container:

Contents:


Container:

Contents:


-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 0
GP: 5
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-0 lbs.
Medium: 0-0 lbs.
Heavy: 0-0 lbs.
Current: 0 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions

Pack Animal:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
-----------------------------------
Riding Animal:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s):
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic
Caster Level:
Spells per day:
Domains:
Lvl 0 Spells:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
===================================
Psionics
Manifester Level:
Power Points per day:
Lvl 1 Powers:
Lvl 2 Powers:
Lvl 3 Powers:
Lvl 4 Powers:
Lvl 5 Powers:
Lvl 6 Powers:
Lvl 7 Powers:
Lvl 8 Powers:
Lvl 9 Powers:
===================================
Blade Magic
Initiator Level:
Active Stance:
Readied Maneuvers:
Number of granted Maneuvers (crusader only):
Lvl 1 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 2 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 3 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 4 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 5 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 6 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 7 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 8 Maneuvers/Stances:
Lvl 9 Maneuvers/Stances:
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 203
Physical Description: Regdar stands at around 6'2", which is a little above average for his kind. His beard (and hair) is a dark brown. His features are gruff and solemn, but his eyes twinkle with humor or temper most of the time, belying his features.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2008)

Bardic_Necro_Nitsuj said:
			
		

> Patron God: Naeron
> Alignment: TN
> 
> Str: 11
> ...



Any particular reason his patron deity is Naeron?  He doesn't seem like the dour, serious type, the studious sort, or the death-obsessed cultist sort.  A more whimsical or bardic deity might be a more fitting patron, like Felicitas the god of luck.

As far as ability scores go, with the point-buy system in the DMG your character's just a bit too high.  A score of 15 costs 8 points, 16 costs 10 points, 17 costs 13 points, and 18 costs 16 points (before racial ability adjustments).  So, you're 4 points over 32; you could drop the Dexterity to 16 and the Wisdom to 12, or instead drop the Wisdom to 10 and the Strength to 10.


			
				Bardic_Necro_Nitsuj said:
			
		

> HP: 5
> AC: 16 (+3 Dex, +0 Size, +2 Armor, +1 Shield)
> Init: +3
> Speed: 20 feet
> ...



Your HP will be 7 ; 6 for a maximized d6 at 1st-level, +1 from Constitution.  Your Fortitude will be +1 from the Constitution bonus, and your Will save will be +3 from the Wisdom bonus added in.  At least, assuming you don't reduce the Wisdom score below 12.


			
				Bardic_Necro_Nitsuj said:
			
		

> Skills
> Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
> Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
> Balance +3 (=0+3+0)
> ...



Bards in 3.5 D&D get 6 skill points per level, and humans get another 1/level (x4 at 1st-level).  So you still have 8 skill points to spend.  Based on background, I'd suggest Bluff and/or Diplomacy, and perhaps Handle Animal which seems appropriate too.

However, Open Lock is not a bard class skill, nor is Handle Animal.  Each would only have 2 ranks in them instead of 4, due to the cross-class cost.


			
				Bardic_Necro_Nitsuj said:
			
		

> Okay. I am going to avoid potential question before hand.
> 1.) I am new to D&D, and this will be my first game.
> 2.) I do not know how to use the 32 point system, since I do nto own the DMG, and I am not going to buy any other books until 4E comes out.
> 3.) The background is a "blueprint". I will email you the full version.



1) That's fine.  We'll offer advice or whatnot whenever needed.
2) Described the important bit on the point-buy up above.
3) That's okay.  It's a decent enough start for an adventurer's background.  Just figure out a hometown and generally what kinda culture/style your character comes from; Rinkai Tsukari is made up of refugees, exiles, and heretics, so it has some communities that resemble those of other nations, and others that are more integrated Tsukari.


----------



## Rythlas (May 30, 2008)

You guys still got room?
I submitted my character a few posts above.
Dragonwriter closed the thread on the other forum so I was wondering if you were still open or not. >.>


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2008)

Sayokojen said:
			
		

> Skills
> Bluff +5 (=2+3+0)
> Concentration +5 (=1+4+0)
> Diplomacy +7 (=4+3+0)
> ...



Looks like you still have 3 skill points left to spend.  Probably throw them into Bluff, Concentration, and/or Gather Information?


			
				Sayokojen said:
			
		

> Magic
> Caster Level: 1
> Spells per day: 8 (5 + 3 bonus) 0 level, 4 (3+1 bonus) 1st level
> Domains:
> ...



Looks fine, but are you sure you don't want a 0-level combat spell of some sort, like Acid Splash, Daze, Disrupt Undead, or Ray of Frost?  You get a lot of 0-level spells per day, after all.  Read Magic or Detect Magic are the most likely wait-until-later candidates.  Also, I think Prestidigitation would be handy to a noblewoman for its convenience value.  Just mentioning.

The background and such looks fine.  Anything in particular Alyssa was looking for when going off to adventure?  Fame?  Fortune?  Something else?


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2008)

Yes, definitely still open.  I'm actually still looking for a 6th player, too, since I know that at least 1-2 of the current PCs won't be able to show up all the time.  I'm getting to your PC submission next.


----------



## Rythlas (May 30, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Yes, definitely still open.  I'm actually still looking for a 6th player, too, since I know that at least 1-2 of the current PCs won't be able to show up all the time.  I'm getting to your PC submission next.



Alright, cool.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2008)

Rythlas said:
			
		

> Str: 16+3
> Dex: 13+1
> Con: 14+2
> Int: 14+2
> ...



No problems here, though I'd suggest making the Dexterity 14 and the Charisma 8, unless you're planning on giving him some social skills and a Charisma boost at some later level.  Fighters don't have any social skills as class skills (read: cheap skills) though, since they're all about kickin' butt and lookin' for butts that need kickin'.


			
				Rythlas said:
			
		

> HP: 12
> AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +0 Size, +4 Armor, +0 Shield)
> Init: +1
> Speed: 30 feet
> ...



Your melee attack bonus should be +4, since it's only +5 when using the Greatsword.  Just mentioning.


			
				Rythlas said:
			
		

> Skills
> Climb +7 (=4+3+0)
> Intimidate +3 (=4+(-1)+0)
> Jump +7 (=4+3+0)
> ...



Looks like you spent 4 skill points too many.  Fighter = 2 sp/level, Human = +1/level, 14 Int = +2/level, =5/level, x4 at 1st, for 20 points at 1st-level.  Might just want to reduce your rank by 2 in Ride and Handle Animal, or Jump and Handle Animal, or something.


----------



## Rythlas (May 30, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> No problems here, though I'd suggest making the Dexterity 14 and the Charisma 8, unless you're planning on giving him some social skills and a Charisma boost at some later level.  Fighters don't have any social skills as class skills (read: cheap skills) though, since they're all about kickin' butt and lookin' for butts that need kickin'.
> 
> Your melee attack bonus should be +4, since it's only +5 when using the Greatsword.  Just mentioning.
> 
> Looks like you spent 4 skill points too many.  Fighter = 2 sp/level, Human = +1/level, 14 Int = +2/level, =5/level, x4 at 1st, for 20 points at 1st-level.  Might just want to reduce your rank by 2 in Ride and Handle Animal, or Jump and Handle Animal, or something.





Alright, I adjusted my dex and chr, and the mab must have been typo, and fixed my skills. ^^


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2008)

Don't forget to update your AC, Initiative, Reflex save, and Dex-based skills, since the Dex modifier increased.

Also, apply the armor check penalty for Scalemail armor to the appropriate skills (Climb, Jump, etc., and double for Swim).

I still have to double-check everyone's gear to see if they spent enough or too much GP.  You get the average for your class in T13K; so fighters get 150 GP to start with, the rogue/cleric gets 130 GP, the bard and dragon shaman each get 120 GP, the sorcerer gets 80 GP, and so on.

And I miscounted; we've actually got 6 people now in total.  Plus possibly Evandariel or someone else.  So we're effectively full now, pending a response by Evandariel or the other maybe-players.


----------



## Sayokojen (May 30, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Looks like you still have 3 skill points left to spend.  Probably throw them into Bluff, Concentration, and/or Gather Information?




Oops. I transposed the stat and the ranks for concentration, so actually I was supposed to have 4 ranks of concentration with a +1 con bonus.



> Looks fine, but are you sure you don't want a 0-level combat spell of some sort, like Acid Splash, Daze, Disrupt Undead, or Ray of Frost?  You get a lot of 0-level spells per day, after all.  Read Magic or Detect Magic are the most likely wait-until-later candidates.  Also, I think Prestidigitation would be handy to a noblewoman for its convenience value.  Just mentioning.




Yeah, I'll take Ray of frost and will drop read magic.

I can take prestidigitation istead of mage hand. They're pretty similar except presitidigitation has a wider variety of uses (although MH lets you lift a slightly heavier amount). Prest would have more RP uses, which is what I was going for anyway.




> The background and such looks fine.  Anything in particular Alyssa was looking for when going off to adventure?  Fame?  Fortune?  Something else?




Some excitement, a chance to get away from the more tedious aspects of societal life for a while. She still has a bit of delusions of grandeur and a chip on her shoulder for those who thought they could keep her cooped up and so she would love to earn some fame and respect as well. If she had to choose between being rich, powerful, or famous, she'd choose famous (then powerful).


----------



## Rythlas (May 30, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> And I miscounted; we've actually got 6 people now in total.  Plus possibly Evandariel or someone else.  So we're effectively full now, pending a response by Evandariel or the other maybe-players.




BLAH.

I had my character sheet submitted for my rogue like, 3 days ago on the other forum with necro, and I've been talking with Dragon.  He suggested I rerolled something else because you guys already had a rogue. ;_; That's why it took longer for me to get mine in.

Bawwww.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 30, 2008)

Actually, I didn't close the forum on WotC, I just posted that I closed the OpenRPG Room I opened last night...
Ark, seeing as you seem to have a full house now, do you want me to close that thread?


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2008)

Huh?  I didn't say you were out, Rythlas.  You ARE the sixth player.  You're on the first post's list of PCs.

I was saying that I'm not accepting any _further _ PCs except for the possible ones Evandariel or Firehorse might make if they decide to drop in at some point.


Dragonwriter -
Go ahead and post in the other thread that we're not accepting any more players for now.  But depending on if people stick around, we may or may not be recruiting again later.


----------



## Rythlas (May 31, 2008)

Sooo, when are we going to get together for our first session, or whatever?


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 31, 2008)

Okay, the WotC thread is hereby closed. I just officially posted that.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 31, 2008)

Next Sunday we should be starting.  I've still gotta finish some work on the background, nation info, and the first adventure.

Also, I still need to hear from everyone what time on Sundays would be best for them.  I _think_ the only availability someone mentioned so far was at 9pm EST, so that may be the start-time we go with.


----------



## Rythlas (May 31, 2008)

Well, I work weekends from 7am to 1-4pm US Central, depends on how busy it is..  That's the only time restriction I have, I can stay up late, as I don't work on the weekdays.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 1, 2008)

Availability... 9 PM EST, and that would be 6 PM PST, right? Looking at that for our start? Or is that supposed to be our finish? I'm confused... 

6 PM PST is great for me, though I will be out of town June 22 and 29  and away from computers...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, I said that was the expected start-time for sessions.  Still waiting to hear from the rest.  End time for sessions probably 11 pm to 1 am EST (8 or 10 pm PST).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 3, 2008)

Um... Bad news folks. I can't make it this Sunday. Next Sunday looks bad too. And, like I said earlier, I'm unavailable for the next two weeks... I will be ready to play come July 6, though. Sorry about this.


----------



## Rythlas (Jun 4, 2008)

July 6th?? That's more than two weeks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess we may have to start without Slassz then, since I'd rather not leave half a dozen or so people waiting another month for the game to start.  If we do start this week or next, I'll just work in some way for Slassz to join the group later, as soon as you're ready.


----------



## evandariel (Jun 6, 2008)

That start time is fine for me. However I do have kids, and filling up a weekend night is always risky business with those creatures. So, I think I recall you saying that there will be some leeway in people not being able to attend every session. I should be able to make most, but if something comes up I will of course let that take precedence.

oh, what classes do we have? Trying to decide what to make for the game.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like we'll start the game next Sunday, but I will be online sometime this Sunday night for a little while, on the OpenRPG Dev II server.  I'm finishing up the adventure info and Rinkai Tsukari info that I keep getting distracted from.

Evandariel - the roster so far:

Slassz Verazzyn, LN Male Lizardfolk Blue Dragon Shaman of Naeron
Shin Fusin Daisu, CN Male Halfling Gestalt Rogue/Cleric of Lunakav
Irthos Siannodel, CN Male Half-Black Dragon Elf Ranger of Trandim
Jaide (last name unknown?), N Male Human Bard (of Naeron?)
Alyssa (last name unknown?), CG Female Human Sorcerer of Urvon
Regdar (last name unknown?), LN Male Human Fighter of Brand

Daisu, Memnus' PC, will probably also be sporadic in attendance I assume, based on Memnus' earlier comments IIRC.  So we have 2 decent kinda-healers, Slassz and Daisu, and 2 folks that might be able to add a bit of healing later on (Irthos and Jaide possibly).  1 kinda-blaster in Alyssa, plenty of frontline beatsticks/meatshields, plenty of skillsy and tricksy folks, and plenty of buffing I think.  So, probably a bit behind in blasting and healing only, but definitely not weak in those.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Help!!!!!*

Arkhandus, what's the name of the room you have for Fall of the 14th Kingdom?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry, got on OpenRPG later than expected.  Late dinner and family stuff distracted me for a few hours around the time I meant to go on OpenRPG. 

I just sat in the lobby of OpenRPG Dev II for a bit once I did finally get back to the computer.  I'll be on there Monday night as well, regardless of whether or not we play FMTG this Monday.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 16, 2008)

Updated the first page, third post, with some of Rinkai Tsukari's description.  Got too busy and tired this week to finish the other sections.  Also went to the theater for the first time in about a year, to see Bleach: Memories of Nobody.  

Session start will be delayed tonight, probably around 10 or 10:30 pm EST (7 or 7:30 pm Pacific Standard Time).  Might have to cancel, but I'm not sure yet.

Forgot that the date this Sunday fell on was my sister's birthday (in that I never pay much attention to the specific date of game sessions, just remembering what day of the week they're on).  So I'm busy with family at the moment.  Will update and get on OpenRPG if I am able to run the session tonight (if it turns out to be too late for a decent session, I'd rather cancel the session than just run the game for 30 minutes or so before people have to log off).

EDIT: Update.  Looks like I will be cancelling the session for tonight, still hanging out with family for a while.  Once that's over with, I'll log on to the OpenRPG Dev II server for a bit if anyone wants to talk, though it'll be later than the time I'd normally expect our sessions to end.


----------



## Rythlas (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh boy, lol.

Thank god, I've been busy with Father's Day all day, and it JUST hit me like, 20 minutes ago that we had a session tonight.

I just got home, woohboy.

Any idea when our session will be rescheduled to?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 16, 2008)

Heh, yeah.  My usual not-paying-attention-to-what-day-of-the-month-it-is made me forget until yesterday that today would be Father's Day too.  I'm on OpenRPG right now though if you want to discuss anything.


----------



## Rythlas (Jun 22, 2008)

So we doing this tomorrow, or what?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 22, 2008)

Yup.  We'll be meeting in the OpenRPG Dev II server for the game this Sunday.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry guys, but my OpenRPG is down for some reason. Ugh... I'll see you again next week. Sorry!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 23, 2008)

Damnit.  I've been trying for the past hour or so and can't get OpenRPG to work right.  It was working last week...  Now it either freezes up before starting, to where I have to use Ctrl-Alt-Del and close the program that way, or it freezes up when I try to open the server list.  Pythonw is listed as 'not responding' in the former case, then OpenRPG in the latter case.

At this point the only option I have left is uninstalling and then reinstalling OpenRPG to try and get it working.  That will take yet more time and possibly not help either, since my computer's an old piece of junk running a cruddy version of Windows.  But I will try it.  I have no frickin' idea why OpenRPG isn't working now, though.

Regardless, this means the session's cancelled for tonight, most likely.


----------



## Rythlas (Jun 23, 2008)

It's always something...


----------



## Rythlas (Jun 23, 2008)

where are the others? I haven't heard from any of them lately. It just seems to be Arkhandus, Aramil Siannodel999, and me checking in.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jun 24, 2008)

Something was wrong with my OpenRPG, too. It's working now though... Weird, huh? Well, I guess there's nothing for it... So, Arkhandus, did I miss much in the last FMTG session?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2008)

Nah, it crawled along for only an hour or two.  One or two vampire spawn were destroyed, one or two PCs got close to dropping.

Anyway, I uninstalled and deleted all my OpenRPG and Python files last night, except my Game Tree files, and downloaded the software again.  Took a few hours though.  Now OpenRPG seems to be working right since I did a clean install, so we should be good to go this next Sunday.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jun 24, 2008)

And then something else will go wrong. And something else... Like I said in the FMTG thread, maybe destiny just hates your idea for a campaign. Maybe we're just not meant to play it.   Hey, can you start it up tomorrow? I'm really eager to play... Or, if you can't play tomorrow, can everyone find a day that they can? I'm busy on Sundays sometimes... Also, Arkhandus, can you get on dev 2 right now? I want someone to talk to... _I'm all alone, there's no one here beside me... My problems have all gone, there's no one here to guiiiiiiide meeeeeeeee... But you gotta have friends-_ and I'll stop now...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 30, 2008)

Ugh.  Sorry all, but the game will be delayed one more week.  I've been out of it today and exhausted, with a growing headache that at this point makes it hard to focus on anything but rest.  Staring at the computer monitor or the TV makes my eyes hurt right now and my headache a bit worse, or seems like it.

If possible, I might try to start the game on Tuesday, but I'm not sure if anyone else can even show up then.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jun 30, 2008)

Aramil begins swearing incoherently in a mixture of elven, draconic, and orcish. He then sends a huge bolt of lightning at Arkhandus's house, destroying him forever.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we have a game soon? PLEASE?!!! I WANT TO START THE CAMPAIGN ALREADY!!!  WHY CAN'T WE EVER GET IT RIGHT?!!!  Honestly, guys, why can't we ever get this thing right?  We need to start it this Sunday! NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 5, 2008)

So is everyone still here?  We'll be starting tomorrow (Sunday, July 6th).  OpenRPG Dev II server, Fall of the 14th Kingdom room.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey good to know!
I am back in front of computers now, so I will be there at 6 PM PST sharp.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 7, 2008)

Arkhandus, my OpenRPG is not cooperting. I need to re-load it...

U!@#*($y987_)!@#(&$+)&*#%+)(#@&%
Sorry, but I should be on in some time...


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here. Let us know if yours is going wrong as well.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 7, 2008)

GRAAAAGH!!!!!

My computer is having stupid problems with OpenRPG again.  I'm starting to think that, despite the developers' comments and how well my system handled earlier versions of OpenRPG, the 1.7.X versions just don't like Windows ME.

After an hour of repeated attempts, I'm now just going to once again uninstall and reinstall OpenRPG and Python/wxPython.  That worked last time, but it takes 1-2 hours.

So the game will either be delayed until 8 or 9 PST (11 or 12 EST), or cancelled, depending on how long the stupid process takes and whether or not it solves the problem this time.  I'm beginning to seriously hate OpenRPG 1.7.X, damnit.

My apologies, all.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't bother. It didn't work last time, and it's not working this time... Maybe God is trying to tell us something...? Maybe He hates your campaign ideas...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 7, 2008)

Dangit.  Openrpg.com isn't loading now, so I can't download it again yet. -_-  This is irritating as heck.  Game postponed a while longer. 

(for reference, my last two major campaigns lasted over a year, nearly two; my lesser ones around half a year; scheduling problems keep cropping up with folks, though)


----------



## Memnus (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, damn. It looks like my Sunday nights aren't going to be clearing up anytime soon, so count me out. You folks may want to dig up another healer... preferably one less crazy...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, assuming there is a game tonight, I will be a little late. Family function/celebration thing.

I'll be on when I get back home tonight, shouldn't be later than 7 pm PST.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, we'll try to start the campaign tonight.  I'll have the room up sometime within the next hour (between 5 and 6 pm PST).  If I have to, I'll try running my own server, in which case I'll post the server address here.  Hopefully enough folks will show up and OpenRPG will behave.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Renfield (Jul 19, 2008)

So there still seems to be some life on these boards.


----------



## Renfield (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to say I miss this place. Any room in that there game? Provided it runs during a time I can commit to. 

And I'm quite fond of playing a healer... just need to freshen up on the campaign world. It's been awhile.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 19, 2008)

Well the game's on Sunday, 6pm PST and runs until maybe 8 or 10 PST. We only had one game so far... With myself and Aramil being the only players.

Yeah, we lost Memnus, so having a healer would be GREAT! (Especially since my healing doesn't kick in until 6th-lvl, which means 7th for me...)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry I didn't respond earlier, my stupid, unreliable ISP had another outage today.  I can't fathom how they manage to get so many stupid problems; my old ISP back in Michigan was less unreliable, and that was a small, local cable company totally new to the ISP business.  While the company out here is big and annoyingly incompetent.

Anyway, yeah, we have plenty of room.  Memnus and Evandariel don't have enough time to commit to another game right now, and most of the other players haven't been heard from in weeks.  Only Dragonwriter and Aramil are playing in this campaign at present; a dragon shaman and a ranger.

Someone from one or two of the play-by-posts around here may be joining us, but I don't know yet.  Second session starts tonight at 6 pm Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## Renfield (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm, alright, are you guys still using OpenRPG? Been awhile since I've touched that to be honest. Most of my gaming has been Pathfinder games with Play By Post. I'll see what I can pull up by next week, unfortunately the following two weekends I'll be on vacation so I'm not sure if you'd prefer me after I get back or to start next Sunday.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys, heheh... You see, funny thing, I'm going on a three week long vacation to Catalina Island, where I won't be able to play D&D....... Please don't hate me........


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 29, 2008)

Depending on DM discretion and how many players we get (if ever!), here is a secondary character I may bring in, if possible.



Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet V1.2a (as revised by DM Arkhandus)
Name: Barook
Player: Dragonwriter
E-Mail: dragobot999 (at) yahoo (dot) com

Race: Hanara
Class: Cleric
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/ 1,000 next level

Current DM: Arkhandus
Patron God: Aohalim
Alignment: Neutral Good
=================================== 
Str: 13
Dex: 12
Con: 13
Int: 10
Wis: 19
Cha: 10
=================================== 
HP: 9
AC: 14 (+3 armor, +1 Dex)
Init: +1
Speed: 30 feet, Climb 20 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +1
Rng: +1
Fort: +2+1 (base, Con)
Refl: +0+1 (base, Dex)
Will: +2+4 (base, Wis)
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Climb speed (+8 bonus on Climb, can use Str or Dex mod, can take 10 anytime), low-light vision, +4 racial bonus on Balance and Jump, +2 Survival and Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (nature) is always a class skill

Class: Aura of Good and Law, spontaneous casting: cure, turn undead 3/day, Nobility Domain power (see below), Sun Domain Power (Greater Turning 1/day)

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Divine Ward (PH2, non-OGC)

=================================== 
Languages: Tradespeak, Hanara

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Concentration +5 (=4+1+0)
Diplomacy +2 (=2+0+0)
Heal +6 (=2+4+0)

Climb +8 (=0+1+8-1)
Balance +4 (=0+1+4-1)
Jump +4 (=0+1+4-1)
Survival +6 (=0+4+2)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): None

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Longspear

Armor, Clothes: Studded Leather, traveler’s outfit, Wooden holy symbol of Aohalim (necklace)

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: Bedroll, Trail rations (5 days), sunrod, 7 bananas


Container: Belt pouch

Contents: Flint and steel, waterskin


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 8
GP: 7
SP: 4
CP: 
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-50 lbs.
Medium: 51-100 lbs.
Heavy: 101-150 lbs.
Current: 48 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions: None
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion (s): None
===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: None
===================================
Magic 
Caster Level: 1
Spells per day: 7/2+1
Domains: Sun, Nobility (*-Domain spell)
Lvl 0 Spells: Inflict minor wounds, create water, purify food and drink, detect magic, detect poison, light, read magic
Lvl 1 Spells: Bless, shield of faith, Divine Favor*
Lvl 2 Spells: 
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells: 
Lvl 5 Spells: 
Lvl 6 Spells: 
Lvl 7 Spells: 
Lvl 8 Spells: 
Lvl 9 Spells: 
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
26 year old Male Hanara. 4’9”, 107 lbs.
Barook is rather strange looking, even for a Hanara. He has light blue fur, streaked with white, though much of it hangs in clumps due to his messy eating habits. The clumps are composed of fur, but are stuck together with the remains of long-since devoured bananas. His brown eyes are dark, but within them twinkle curiosity and a little bit of mischief. He stands at 4’9”, but often does not seem to be, since he is usually bent over inspecting something he has suddenly found to be very interesting, such as an ant. And he is regularly munching on a banana…

Barook normally wears a simple outfit, discarding boots and shirt, favoring lighter clothing. He wears a set of green-colored breeches, with a slit at the rear for his long tail. A vest covers his chest, though this is only because most humanoids request he wear some kind of shirt. His cloak he rarely wears, but he has it all the same, usually stuffed in his backpack. He regularly has his simple spear at hand, often using the blunt end as a walking stick. This is more to speed him and walk along with others than to hold him up, though. And he is regularly munching on a banana…
===================================
Any FEAT or Spell not in Core Rule I-III needs to have OGC description posted below:
(From The 13 Kingdoms Setting Guide)
Nobility Domain
Deities: Aohalim, Os, Targan Lithmoor
Granted Power: You can inspire allies, giving them a +2 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls. This is a spell-like ability. Allies must be able to hear you speak for 1 round.
Using this ability is a standard action. It lasts a number of rounds equal to your Charisma bonus and can be used once per day.
Nobility Domain Spells
1. Divine Favor
2. Enthrall
3. Magic vestment
4. Discern Lies
5. Greater Command
6. Geas/Quest
7. Repulsion
8. Demand
9. Storm of Vengeance


----------



## Renfield (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be out of town this weekend and next. If you guys still need a cleric come the following Sunday I have no qualms making such a character.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 1, 2008)

Heya Renfield.  Yeah, we're still using OpenRPG.  On the OpenRPG Dev II server.  You're certainly welcome to join in if you want, but don't feel you need to play the healer.  If we don't have a healer later, Dragonwriter will probably play his hanara cleric as a second PC anyway.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 2, 2008)

Dragonwriter said:


> Feats: Divine Ward (PH2, non-OGC)



Divine Ward is OK.


Dragonwriter said:


> Skills
> Trained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
> Concentration +5 (=4+1+0)
> Diplomacy +2 (=2+0+0)
> ...



Climb, Balance, and Jump get -1 from studded leather.


Dragonwriter said:


> Money
> PP: 4
> GP: 36
> SP: 4
> ...



As near as I can tell, you should have another 14 gold pieces, minus whatever the bananas cost.  I forget what we agreed on for banana cost/weight earlier, if anything.

The average starting gold for a cleric is 130 gp, and the traveler's outfit is a free starting outfit.  Also, you need to add in a holy symbol of Aohalim, either wooden or silver.  A spell component pouch might also be needed?  Depending on spells used.

You can convert some more gold pieces to platinum to reduce the load of them (50 coins is 1 pound, so cutting out 40 or 50 gp for 4 or 5 pp would make the coin weight insigificant).  Just mentioning.


Everything else looks OK!


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are we having a game tonight?


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 9, 2008)

The OOC thread is for notifications and questions.  I put it up weeks (a month or so?) ago, in the News & Views forum.  That's where I post notices on game times and such now.


----------



## GeneT95 (Sep 30, 2008)

Arkhandus,

I have moved my response to the recruting thread where it may be more appropriate.

Noted. Let me read up some on your background and prior posts. 

I'll post in the recruiting thread this week with an idea for a character. Anything you'd like to see for the balance of the party? I don't mind trying to round it out a bit if you need coverage for a broader skill set.


----------



## GeneT95 (Sep 30, 2008)

Arkhandus,

The link I have for the 13 Kingdoms PDF doesn;t have Appendix III for character creation. Your post says you can send it, please send to


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2008)

I responded to that first part on the thread in Gamers Seeking Gamers, earlier this afternoon....

I'll send the full setting guide PDF to you in a minute.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2008)

Message sent.  Mixed up a bit first though by sending it to hotmail instead of gmail, d'oh....then forwarded it to the gmail address once I realized that slip-up.

For reference, though, you should remove your e-mail address from your post.  Don't want spambots to find it on the forum and start sending you junkmail.  As long as it's not in a publicly-accessible spot on the forum, spambots shouldn't be able to find it, AFAIK, but when it's just in a post or something, it's easy for spambots to notice it and start sending junk to it.  I hate spambots.

Have to be really sneaky when posting an e-mail address on a forum, to avoid the spambots that sometimes comb any given forum site.  Grrr.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Oct 7, 2008)

You npc'd me as a drunk?!!


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC thread's for discussion.  This is just the recruiting thread....but yes.  I NPC'd Irthos as spending the rest of the day getting drunk and complaining about stupid humans making him do demeaning tasks for money, etc.  The copy of your sheet that Dragonwriter had looked like an old one and he didn't want to run 3 characters at once, so I NPC'd you.

Without ya around last night, and not many sessions completed, I can't be really sure how to NPC Irthos yet.  And I didn't want to make any serious decisions for you about what your character would do, so he just went to a bar and got drunk. ^_^


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2008)

Crazy-San, your friend can join the campaign if he/she wants.  There's still plenty of room in the group.

Arelius won't be joining us though, he e-mailed me the other day to let me know that he's just burnt out on D&D and that's why he couldn't work out a character concept over the past two weeks.

_(I can't send private messages, as I'm almost perpetually broke and thus can't afford a Community Supporter account)_


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 25, 2008)

NOTICE: I will be moving on Halloween weekend.  Game will be suspended next week as a result.  Resuming on the following week.


----------



## Apoplexies (Nov 8, 2008)

If you are still accepting players, then I’d like to join. I do need the T13K Setting Guide PDF so I can create my character.  Are half ogre’s allowed in this setting.


Arkhandus said:


> _Adventure Name:_ Fall of the 14th Kingdom
> _DM:_ Arkhandus
> _Campaign URL:_ None, all necessary information will be posted in this thread
> _Level(s):_ 1st-level to start, ending level uncertain
> ...


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, there's still room.  But just so ya know, black text doesn't show up on EN World's default black background unless the reader highlights it. ^_^;;

Half-ogres are in the T13K Setting Guide as a playable race, with a +1 Level Adjustment (so a half-ogre character at this point would join at 1st-level, with 3,000 XP and 900 GP worth of stuff, since the game has reached 2nd-level or so at this point).  Half-ogres have slightly different stats in T13K, but are mostly like the printed version.

I can e-mail you the T13K Setting Guide PDF, but I would need an e-mail address first.  If you want it, but don't want to give out your e-mail here, you can send me an e-mail first and I'll just send a reply to it.  My own is under Yahoo!'s domain, with the recipient being mist_phantom

_(never give out your e-mail address in a form that spambots would easily decipher)_


----------



## starchaserva (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, this is Barret who lurked in the game on sunday. Just letting you know that I updated my character sheet. I dropped an email your way as well.


----------



## cmrscorpio (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw your post on the OpenRPG forums for your Saturday game.  I am very interested in playing with you.  I've got a character mostly finished.  Most of the crunch is done, but I may go back and tweek it a little here and there.  This build is geared toward the Storm Lord PrC in Complete Divine.  If that PrC isn't available, I would like to select different feats.  Here in the next couple days I'll have a backstory and a more complete personality.  There may be some small errors in encumbrance and gold expenditure, but I'll clean those up as I find them.

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Trulk
Player: Scorpio
E-Mail:    dm_scorpio (at) yahoo (dot) com

Race: Half-orc
Class: Cleric 4/Barbarian 1 (barbarian taken at level 2)
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10000 current/15000 next level

Current DM:
Patron God: Eraekoth, The Great Wave, Lord of the Waves
Alignment: CN
===================================
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 12 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 17 (+3)
Cha: 10 (+1)
===================================
HP: 53
AC: 16 (+1 Dex, +0 Size, +5 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +1
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +6
Rng: +5
Fort: +6
Refl: +2
Will: +8
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: Darkvision 60ft, Orc blood

Class: Turn Undead (4/day), Aura, Spontaneous Casting, Fast Movement, Rage 1/day

Other:

===================================
Feats: Endurance, Great Fortitude

===================================
Languages: Orc, Tradespeak

===================================
Skills
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance -2 (=0+1-3)
Bluff +1 (=0+1+0)
Climb -1 (=0+2-3)
Concentration +9 (=8+1+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +1 (=0+1+0)
Disguise +1 (=0+1+0)
Escape Artist -2 (=0+1-3)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +1 (=0+1+0)
Heal +3 (=0+3+0)
Hide -2 (=0+1-3)
Intimidate +1 (=0+1+0)
Jump -1 (=0+2-3)
Listen +3 (=0+3+0)
Move Silently -2 (=0+1-3)
Perform (list type) +1 (=0+1+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +1 (=0+1+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +3 (=0+3+0)
Spot +3 (=0+3+0)
Survival +3 (=0+3+0)
Swim +0 (=4+2-6)
Use Rope +1 (=0+1+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (religion) +3 (=3+0+0)
Knowledge (nature) +4 (=4+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):

===================================
Other Equipment:
Weapons:
+1 Glaive    melee +7    1d10+3
masterwork Cold Iron Heavy Flail    melee +7    1d10+3
masterwork Dagger    melee +7(ranged +6)    1d4+2
masterwork Armor Spikes    melee +7    1d6+1
masterwork Heavy Crossbow    ranged +6    1d10
Holy Water x4    ranged +6    2d4 vs undead and evil outsiders 

Armor, Clothes:
Spiked +1 Breastplate

Other: Silver Holy Symbol, waterskin
-----------------------------------
Container: Backpack

Contents: Sack

Container:

Contents:


-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 58
GP: 2
SP: 0
CP: 5
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-58 lbs.
Medium: 59-116 lbs.
Heavy: 117-175 lbs.
Current: 75.5 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions

Pack Animal:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
-----------------------------------
Riding Animal:
Bumbullaum (Heavy Horse, large animal)
HD 3d8+6 Hp 19 Init +1 Spd 50ft AC 13
Full Atk 2 Hoof -1 ((1d6+1)
SA none SQ low-light vision, scent AL N
Saves: F: +5/ R: +4/ W:+2
Str 16 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 2 Wis 12 Cha 6
Skills&Feats: Listen +4, Spot +4; Endurance, Run

Packed: (weight) trail rations x5, bedroll, saddlebags, feed x5, bit & bridle, riding saddle

Load
Light: 200
Medium: 201-400
Heavy: 401-600
Current: 99 lbs
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s):
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic
Spells per day:
Domains (If applicable): Destruction, Storm
Spells Known:
Lvl 1 Spells: All Cleric
Lvl 2 Spells: All Cleric
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
Spells Memorized:
Lvl 0 Spells: 5 
Lvl 1 Spells: 4+1 
Lvl 2 Spells: 3+1 
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):
Age: 25 years
Height: 6'8"
Weight: 250 lbs
Description: In his custom-made armor, Trulk instills fear in his opponents, towering above all but the tallest humanoids as he wades into battle.  Iron spikes adorn the left shoulder and arm of his breastplate, and his left hand is clad in a spiked gauntlet.  His right arm remains bare, exposing his massive arm total freedom of movement as he wields his glaive to cut down any foes foolish enough to come with his wide reach. A ragged, ugly scar is carved across his throat, nearly reaching ear to ear.  Due to the wound that caused the scar, Trulk's voice is but a whisper.  He speaks rarely, prefering to convey simple messages through hand signals and expressions, but woe to those who mistake his silence for the dim awareness of an idiot.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool, but this is the wrong thread. ^_^;;  This thread is for my Sunday campaign (which is still recruiting, though the campaign began months ago).

Looks like your PC is intended for Dragonwriter's Saturday campaign, Perils of Thunder Island?  I'll make sure DW sees this.  Vrukor had to drop out of Perils due to work, so that game may have an opening (it was just this week, so I don't know if DW has re-opened recruitment for a replacement yet).


----------



## cmrscorpio (Mar 25, 2009)

woops.  sorry about that


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 25, 2009)

Well hi Scorpio! Glad to see your post, though Ark is right, this is the wrong thread. If you would please post it in the Perils recruiting thread, (which is just back at the Questing for Adventure section, near the top) that would be great. I'll look over the stuff and get back to you. 

However, there is one thing I can tell you right now. Storm Lord isn't allowed in this setting, since we only use Core + Setting Guide for Perils (and I don't own Complete Divine anyway). I might let in some things from extra books, but probably not from anything I don't own...

EDIT: Okay, I see the post in the other thread. Thanks!


----------



## tomm (Aug 16, 2009)

*new or online d&d looking to join campaign*

*Re: (OpenRPG, 3.5) RECRUITING for a Sunday game*

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet V1.2a (as revised by DM Arkhandus)
Name: Thomas McCarthy
Player: Cyst Palpitir
E-Mail: tomm@4taconic.com

Race: Wood Elf
Class: Specialist Wizard (evocation)
Level: 3
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 5000/6000 next level

Current DM: 
Patron God: Targan Lithmoor (silver lute over a maple leaf)
Alignment: CG
=================================== 
Str: 8
Dex: 20
Con: 14
Int: 16 (18) for DCs and spells with Spell Caster Prodigy Feat
Wis: 10
Cha: 8
=================================== 
HP: 20
AC: 15 (+5 Dex, +0 Size, +0 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +5
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +1 (+1 Wiz, +5 Weapon Finesse)
Mel: +6
Rng: +6
Fort: +2
Refl: +6
Will: +3
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 

Class: 

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Spellcaster Prodigy (forgotten realms), Weapon Finesse

=================================== 
Languages: Common (Tradespeak), Elven (Forestal), goblin (Thusesti), Orc, Draconic

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +3 (=0+3+0) Int 
Balance +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity 
Bluff +-1 (=0+-1+0) charisma 
Climb -1 (=0-1+0) strength 
Concentration +8 (=6+2+0) Constitution
Craft (Untrained) +3 (=0+3+0) Int
Diplomacy -1 (=0-1 +0) charisma
Disguise -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Escape Artist +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity
Forgery +3 (=0+3+0) int
Gather Information -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Heal +0 (=0+0+0) wisdom
Hide +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity
Intimidate -1 (=0-1+0), charisma
Jump -1 (=0-1+0), strength
Listen +4 (=0+0+2 elf +2 Alertness feat familiar) wisdom
Move Silently +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity
Perform (list type) -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0) wisdom
Ride +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity
Search +5 (=0+3+2 elf) Int
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0) wisdom
Spot +5 (=2/2 cc+0+2 elf, +2 alertness) wisdom
Survival +0 (=0+0+0) Widsom
Swim -1 (=0-1+0) strength
Use Rope +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Autohypnosis +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +9 (=6+3+0) Int
Disable Device +3 (=0+3+0) Int
Handle Animal -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Knowledge (arcana) +7 (=4+3+0)
Martial Lore +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +5 (=0+5+0) dex
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0) wisdom
Psicraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +5 (=0+5+0)dex
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +9 (=6+3+0) int
Tumble +8 (=6/2cc+5+0) dexterity
Use Magic Device +1 (=0-1+2 for high spellcraft) charisma
Use Psionic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 
longsword, longbow, 20 arrows
Armor, Clothes: forest green ranger like cloak, dark black high leather boots, green trousers, green double breasted tunic with open collar
----------------------------------- 
Container: backpack

Contents: sack, spell component parch, spellbook, ink, ink pen, case for maps/scrolls, healer’s kit, antitoxin vial, flint & steel



Container: 

Contents: 


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 200
GP: 297
SP: 6
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-26
Medium: 27-53 lbs.
Heavy: 54-80 lbs.
Current: 24 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 

Pack Animal: L
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 
Name Horizon Race Type light riding horse
HD Hp Init Spd AC 3d8+6, 19, 60 ft, 13
Atk Dam 1d4+1
SA SQ AL low-light vision, scent
Saves: F: +5/ R: +4/ W: +2
Str 14 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 2 Wis 12 Cha 6
Skills&Feats:Listen +4, spot +4, endurance, run

Packed: (weight)
Bit and bridle, saddle bag, saddle, rope 50’, 5 sun rods, bedroll, waterskin, 20 arrows

Light: up to 150
Medium: 151-300
Heavy: 300+
Current: 56
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): 
Name Bull Race Toad Type toad
HD 3 Hp 10 Init +1 Spd 5 AC 15/17 (+2 Wizard 3rd level) touch 15 flat footed 14
size diminutive +4 to AC….AC against medium size = 21
Atk Dam -
SA SQ AL -, low light vision
Saves: F: +2/ R: +6 / W: +3
Str 1 Dex 12 Con 11 Int 7 (wizard 3rd level) Wis 14 Cha 4
Skills&Feats:Hide +21, Listen +4, Spot +4, tumble +6
Reflex saves (improved evasion) – takes no damage for a save, half for a fail
Familiar can deliver touch spells

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:


Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic: Specialist Wizard Evocation (excluding Enchantment and Necromancy)
Caster Level: 3
Spells per day: 7 (0), 4 (1st lv), 3 (2nd lv)
Domains: 
*memorized on time
**memorized 2x
Lvl 0 Spells: all, resistance*, detect magic**, light*, read magic*, dancing lights*, arcane mark*
Lvl 1 Spells: burning hands*, shield, mage armor*, hail of stones*, protection from evil, true casting, magic missile*, feather fall, true strike 
Lvl 2 Spells: scorching ray**, mirror images*
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells: 
Lvl 5 Spells: 
Lvl 6 Spells: 
Lvl 7 Spells: 
Lvl 8 Spells: 
Lvl 9 Spells: 

=================================== 
Psionics 
Manifester Level: 
Power Points per day: 
Lvl 1 Powers: 
Lvl 2 Powers: 
Lvl 3 Powers: 
Lvl 4 Powers: 
Lvl 5 Powers: 
Lvl 6 Powers: 
Lvl 7 Powers: 
Lvl 8 Powers: 
Lvl 9 Powers: 
=================================== 
Blade Magic 
Initiator Level: 
Active Stance: 
Readied Maneuvers: 
Number of granted Maneuvers (crusader only): 
Lvl 1 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 2 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 3 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 4 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 5 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 6 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 7 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 8 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 9 Maneuvers/Stances: 
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
200 years old, male, 5 ft, 110 lbs, silver hair, yellowish eyes, thin
===================================
Any FEAT or Spell not in Core Rule I-III needs to have OGC description posted below:
Hail of Stones, 1d4/lv up to 5d4 at 5th, Spell Compendium, no save, no SR
Spell Caster Prodigy (forgotten realms campaign guide), +2 to Intelligence for determining bonus spells and DC checks.
Raised in the Kingdom of Lorlynia, grew up just to the south of the Welyn Lake. I travel to Adlandran the Capital to learn the arts and craft of the wizard. Between training I have lived primarily in the forest city of Edenall and have served in many a squirmish to ward off the orcs of Gagruk (Drukan Luk: Large northern territory overrun by orcs that has three major cities and large areas of forest that have
been devastated by the orc occupation.). One day I will join the Seledyne Rangers full time to defend the Kingdom of Lorylnia. Gagruk has gone quiet as of late and the city of Edenall is experiencing a lull while the “bloodspitter” breeds more orcs. While new foul orcs gestate, it is my goal to hone my skills adventuring until I am called back to Edenall to defend the city. When the lake grows quiet, it is time for training in Adlandran or adventuring. Now is the time for adventure.


----------



## tomm (Aug 17, 2009)

*how to find  OOC thread - Cyst*

how do I find your OOC thread during gameplay?  If I am in EN World how do i find it from scratch?


----------

